# Who here shares my love for the Opera?



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Plays are the best. I saw Edward Scissor Hands the play last year and it was magnificent!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Th3 Bad Wolf said:


> *then Repo! The Genetic Opera.*


I fucking love that movie!roud:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Wicked and Rent are MUSICALS, not operas.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> Wicked and Rent are MUSICALS, not operas.


*Rent is described as a Rock Opera.*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

And my scooter has been described as a harley davidson. Doesn't make it one.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I've actually been to an opera once and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

ehem.. sorry to interrupt.. but i was more referring to the Taunhauser, puccini, bocelli...

but it's all good, im not complaining... these all pose excellent suggestions on how to spend my next thursday night..


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't say I enjoy going to the opera, but I do enjoy listening to opera music. Carmina Burana and Habanera are my favorites.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I like Hannabarberra too.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Shai Gar said:


> I like Hannabarberra too.


Hey hey boo boo


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> Wicked and Rent are MUSICALS, not operas.


That's what I thought. 

Anyway, I've never been to an opera. Yes, I'm uncultured.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Want to come to one with me? The Figaro ones are amusing, Mozart wrote some great comedy.


----------



## Alanna (Dec 15, 2008)

Apparently, when I was three, my parents had this tape of Pavarotti singing that I would just sit and watch over and over. It's weird that now when I listen to Pavarotti, I get this huge emotional rush, which is not entirely typical of me.

I've never been to an opera house, and I tried listening to La Boheme on the radio once, and got kind of bored because I couldn't understand what they were singing about. But I really like Pavarotti.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I was in love with Goethe's Faust when I was 6 years old... Not to mention Die Fledermaus by Strauss at around the same time. Aside from crying at the death of a nurtured puppy when I was young, the next recallable time I cried is when Faustus' soul was retained after Mephistopheles tries to take it for Satan. Yet, due to his practices in life, he deserved retention of his "Soul".


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I had never, and still have never seen goethes faust. I didn't know anything about it until I read terry pratchett, then I hunted down the first play and read it, I didn't even know it was a play, I thought it was an odd written novel.

Damn good story.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I've never been to an opera :'S


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I absolutely adore Pavarotti. My favorite song that he sung is "Ave Maria"


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I forgot Aida by Verdi. Good Opera.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

AddleHeart said:


> I use Opera wed browser, so I guess I am a fan. :tongue:


Haha, me too. In fact, that's what I originally hoped this thread was about.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

looooove it. opera ftw. broadways too.

and i love ava maria;


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

wow opera s so dumb. all it is is annoying high pitch voices moving up and down... ooooooooooooooooo


----------

